# Search Light Car - Lens



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The first picture shows an original lens to the search light car,but often enough they look like the second. 
So what to do. You can order replacements. Ebay had two for 6 bucks or you can improvise and go to the local hardware store.











I was looking for a nut for a snowblow when I stumbled onto these.
There I found two inserts.One is a 1 and 1/16th Hot water cap. The other is a nylon insert. The Hot cap was 2.80 and the nylon was 1.00.










The trial fitup is that they are loose. The nylon insert is a bit thick and needs to be trimmed. The Hot Water cap is better but both will need a wrap around the inside to thicken up the joint. A thin piece of rubber held in with electrical tape would do the trick. You don't want to use glue in case you break down and get the repro's.









The good thing about the nylon insert is you can add color lenses to it depending if you can find colored plastic. The hole is 7/8th of an inch.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually thing the hot water cap looks better than the original lens.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> I actually thing the hot water cap looks better than the original lens.


Me too!

Nice find t-man. You don't want to glue it at all. You wouldn't be able to replace the bulb then. Right? 

How about some kind of caulking? The kind that stays soft. Just enough to hold it in place.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Light Lit*

I used an elastic double wrapped for now. I am sure the RTV would work.
You can change the bulb by lifting the housing. There may be one style the 6520, access to the bulb is through the lens.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More*

My wife gave me two smoke measuring cups from a laundry detergent.
Talk about good timing. I used and electrical tape cut in half and I didn't have to shave the insert. There was plenty of room in this model housing. So I cut a circle with scissors and I have a smoke lens. The clips in the insert actuallly hold the lens in.











This housing does not pull off.(see next post I goofed) This is the 6822 maintenance car.
In case your wondering I have just about exhausted the projects resulting from the last train show.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-man quote;
This housing does not pull off.
In case your wondering I have just about exhausted the projects resulting from the last train show.


But I am sure that you can dig up more from the to do box.

I still like the bottle cap lens better, though the colored plastic is nice too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 6822 maintenance car is interesting. I was wrong about the searchlight removal. They all can be removed, some by lifting but all, by spreading the brackett then lifting. The 6822 is the latter. Also, it has wipers because of the plastic truck. I used the black because it matched. I was surprised with the hot water cap. They are both keepers. I will keep an eye on different colors. Esssentially the colored plastic can be used with all the housings.
Pictures will follow. This car does have a broken knuckle It is on the business end of the search light. I am not sure how to fix it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-man quote;
This car does have a broken knuckle It is on the business end of the search light. I am not sure how to fix it.
__________________


Crazy glue?
Small rubber band?
New used reconditioned coupler?

Heck T you don't scratch build your couplers yet?

How is it not working? Just won't keep closed? Or broken?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Just missing*

That little piece is missing. Plus the metal piece snaps into the holes that I thought, were used to hold that hook in. I don't have to many operational couplers in plastic. I have three that are broken. The pieces must be part of the hook
In My supply of trucks all the knuckles are broken or missing the hook.hwell:

Note the wiper on the under side.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What metal piece that snaps into the hole are you talking about? The knuckle rivet?

It looks like all you need is the knuckle, the knuckle rivet and the knuckle spring.

I have been searching my manual pictures and can't pin down the truck model #.

What's the Lionel # of the search light car in the picture? 6822?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*6822*

Good Morning!
The car is a sixties 6822 Night searchlight car. I rechecked. Somehow I came up with a maintenace car?.
This is an all plastic truck with a knucle.
I researched last night and removed the broked hook. Actually I have two other spares that have the same thing. When you look at the picture they have no pins. Just knobs that fit into the holes. They are all broken at the hook part.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like you got # 3540-40 Coupler ground truck also shows the # 581-25 too.

The roller carriage looks like a # 581-10 that has four tabs that bend down to hold it on the truck. This is for the lights. Looks easy enough to take off. But be careful bending the tabs.

These trucks are also used on some whistle tenders and illuminated cabooses too. Maybe you got one you can swap?

Your talking about missing the metal tab that rivets to the center of the knuckle to open it right? Not the one holding the hook in.

Heck you can do without that as long as you can hook to the car to pull it around. No?

This post was put in before the above post 
This is for the # 6822 cars.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I do have a plastic truck to swap. You have a good plan. I haven't messed with this trucl and no I have no more center pickups. I have one lighted caboose and tender from a mint set still in the box from 92ish. No junks this time. I found one coupler. So I can switch the hook or the truck.

Also came up with a quick fix. I have some dummies from a F-3. I used a stripped twistie as wire.

















Now I Know why I called it a maintenance car.









I do have the metal tab just no hook that swivels with the pin
Thank you for the encouragement ED!
Should I change the truck?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That center pickup is the roller carriage.

It comes off by unbending the four metal tabs. (Carefully)
You should be able to place it on a matching truck if you have one.

I think the roller carriage will work with some of the illuminated cabooses trucks too.

Though I'm not sure.

Edit;
Though it looks a little strange your fix worked right?

I must add that I have never worked on one of these roller carriage assembly's yet.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am use to the metal ones. This plastic one is strange. I tried fixing the spring to my 6466x tender carriage assy. last night but I have a short.

Yes the strange fix works but there are no metal tabs. It is all plastic. I think the piece is removable but I need hole tabs on the side of the trucks. A metal one will work but I used my last two on the waste car and caboose.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The End almost*

I pulled the axles off and there are no side tabs.The unit is supported by the axles. I have to consider two connections when I remove the rivet. I could double nut them if I can fit it undet the center roller unit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My repair manual shows a metal roller carriage.

That one is all plastic?

Could it be that someone changed the trucks and put on newer style trucks prior to you getting it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I doubt it the truck is held on with a special double rivet. It hold the truck on and it keeps the wipers and soldered tab together it is plastic. I just fixed it pics to come in a few. My description says AAR type trucks. Whatever that is, metal or plastic. Then everything just snaps back in place.

I used a number 6 screw with a self lock nut. I cut the screw to fit about 1/2 inch. Keeping the screw length below the truck frame gave me plenty of clearance. The old rivet had to be pried apart with the screwdriver on the tabs. Plastic does not like the heat generated with a dremel. If you cut with a dremel the truck will fall off before you cut it. I also soldered directly to the wiper. First with two pliers I bent the tab up and soldered.So I eliminated the need for a rivet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T what I think you got there is a newer version of the track maintenance car.

Check out these pictures it's Lionel but made in around 2006.

Underneath says #6511, the car body itself is based on a #6511 flatbed car.

Mine has all the holes for the stakes but a maintenance body with searchlight mounted to it.
My # on the side is 26875.
It's not cataloged in Greenburg's, it might be from a set.
















Could it be that you have a newer car?
Or someone changed the trucks to the newer ones like what I got on mine?
Mine has the pickup rollers on each truck. Does your have two?
Turn your car over does it have the holes for the flatbed stakes like mine?


Edit; 
Thats what I think you got is a newer car there, T.
As you can see the holes for the stakes on yours. Unless all of them (older ones) came with the flatbed stake body.
I don't have an older one to look at.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My bed is a 6511 with stake holes. The 6822 car was made until 1969. I have only one pickup the other is a non working dummy. I have a sound tender from the early 80's that have your style of the center carriage. Mycar picture is in the gallery. Both my trucks have/had rivets and the rivet job was done with a tool. No novice. The pickup had a special double rivet. I prpbably have a later version but I guess late 60's. I could try the fudimension supplements on the Lionel site. I don't think this truck had a long production. I have not seen one that is not broken at the hook.

I like the orang and yellow on yours.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*New Lens*

Another dollar store find. A LED flashlight that rotates 360 and goes up and down. A perfect replacement candidate.The lens can work with the old one with modifications. All for a buck.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Those lil flashlights are great for emergency lighting and doing repair work, too. The ability to position the light and have both hands free can't be underrated!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a soft spot for search lght cars. I thought iwould share another idea for a replacement light. The LED flashlight with nine LEDs. It could fit!!!!!! All you need is a three volt power supply. Somethig to think about.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you got the searchlight working with either of these ideas? How are you dealing with the drive washer?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I haven't gotten that far. It doesn't look good because of the wire connections to the lens. hwell: For now I just wanted to add it to the thread.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could probably use it on the variety of the searchlight car that doesn't rotate, it has wires coming up to the light.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Just seeing this old thread for the first time. I have to add to the chorus above that I think that hot water cap insert looks even better than the original lens. The water cap's "starburst" molded shape looks spectacular.

Creative McGyvering from T-Man, as always!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Only at your local hardware store!

The 3650 is the extension search light car!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

T-Man said:


> Another dollar store find. A LED flashlight that rotates 360 and goes up and down. A perfect replacement candidate.The lens can work with the old one with modifications. All for a buck.


I like when people find little ways to fix things like this, VERY NICE.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a 6822, and it has a plastic pickup roller assembly. The knuckle for the coupler isn't broken yet, but it looks very fragile. Looking at it and looking an an older metal coupler, it appears that the metal knuckle could be installed in the plastic coupler of the 6822. A rivet and spring would be needed. I think that the original knuckles for the 6822 cars are no longer available as they were a bad design.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Big Mike you are in the right place!

Bruce do the trucks look likw this??











This is the thread on plastic trucks.


----------



## Alchemy-Z (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine two search light cars are in perfect condition but I almost want to swap to the hot water cap just for the look! lol great find.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Mike, One truck has a working coupler, the other a non-working coupler. The non-working coupler looks like the ones you posted. The working coupler looks like the one that Big Ed has on his searchlight car.


----------



## harkdh (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 6822 light car and looking for a 3540-40 truck (I have the pickup). Does anyone know where I can locate one?

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is the style. Mine have missing knuckles. I suggest e bay, a caboose lot.
Trucks are better if you plan ahead and find them at train shows. Lately I buy the pan with the complete coupler head with knuckle and add that to a postwar truck. Parts people also carry pans with a center contact roller too. They may sell trucks too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Send me a PM, I have several of those trucks in the style T-Man is holding up in the previous post.


----------

